# Kent Breeders Meeting, Hall Pics.



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

We have had a few enquiries about the size of the hall for the Maidstone show, so I thought I would post a couple up...
















There are Power sockets around the walls. The hall also has extractor fans and heaters, so can cope with both hot or cold days.
If it was to get very hot, we could always open up the big shutters, one at each end...









And here is the car park, at least part of it...









At roughly 60m x 20m, It will have plenty of spcae to move around.8)


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

i recognise that parking space, where is it?

address please


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

bendigo said:


> i recognise that parking space, where is it?
> 
> address please


Thats on the otherside of Maidstone, near the law courts.

Used to be the old Market.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

Vicky12 said:


> Thats on the otherside of Maidstone, near the law courts.
> 
> Used to be the old Market.


 
bell is not ringing...nevermind, i say we all head up to the park afterwards, get drunk and find one of the raves that i bet will be going on


----------



## Daleos89 (Apr 25, 2008)

bendigo said:


> bell is not ringing...nevermind, i say we all head up to the park afterwards, get drunk and find one of the raves that i bet will be going on


little alcoholic...see..thats y u had to stay at ur nans....:lol2:


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

bendigo said:


> bell is not ringing...nevermind, i say we all head up to the park afterwards, get drunk and find one of the raves that i bet will be going on


Um I would say yes but im a bit old for raves..lol

Plus I didnt know there was anything on in Maidstone.


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

Daleos89 said:


> little alcoholic...see..thats y u had to stay at ur nans....:lol2:


no i had to stay at my nans coz im a liability! 



Vicky12 said:


> Um I would say yes but im a bit old for raves..lol
> 
> Plus I didnt know there was anything on in Maidstone.


 
there is, lil one here and there, up in that big park thingy and other such places


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Ive been in that hall/carpark a few times....Mainly on Thursdays...T.T.8)


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

bendigo said:


> there is, lil one here and there, up in that big park thingy and other such places


Yeah my daughter went to one in Sittingbourne tonight.


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Vicky12 said:


> Plus I didnt know there was anything on in Maidstone.


Kent Breeders Meeting
31st August 2008 at:

Market Hall
Lockmeadow Centre
Barker Road
Maidstone
Kent
ME16 8LW


Private Breeders selling Livestock
Commercial Traders selling Dry Goods

Tables still available for booking

For booking forms, rules and all meeting enquiries- e:mail [email protected] or call m: 0794 3911647 or visit MRAC Website

Open to the public from 10:00—15:00
Admission:
Adults (over 16yrs) £3.00
Children (under 16yrs) £Free
(Children must be accompanied by an Adult (over 18yrs))
No sales to persons under 16yrs

Directions:
20 minutes from M25 (M20 Jcn3)
5 minutes from M20 Jcn7 
Plenty of free parking
Town Centre location 
Train & Bus routes into Maidstone 
Café


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Unfortnately I am working on that day so wont be able to make it.


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

You could always throw a sickie.:whistling2:


----------



## Vicky12 (Apr 12, 2008)

HS said:


> You could always throw a sickie.:whistling2:


Its not the easy. Im at a wedding fair which I have had to pay for so I would lose money if I backed out.

Let me know the date for the next one and we will definately pop along and have alook around.


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Im going! cant wate! its right near the ikon night club yea?


----------

